# Teeter Totters and other obstacles



## Trekchick (Aug 4, 2008)

Does anyone have obstacle stories?
I know it has taken some time to wrap my mind around small bridges and skinny's but I have yet to master the teeter totter.  I hate to admit it, but the broken wrist has set me back more mentally than physically.  I did not do the rollercoaster bridge, but instead, took the bail out flat bridge.  I did a few log piles but took the bail out routs around a couple that I would have done a few months ago.  I loved the rock gardens and took all but one by storm.

Here is a video of a teeter totter I avoided on Sunday, but I shot Kris and Chet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCp3gW3svTs


----------



## bvibert (Aug 4, 2008)

I've never tried a teeter totter, but I might give that one a shot.  I've seen pictures of some really big ones that I wouldn't even consider.  I'm still a pretty big wuss when it comes to obstacles, bridges in particular.  I don't like em and I would have avoided that roller coaster one that you posted too.  I need to get more confidence in my balance...


----------



## severine (Aug 4, 2008)

I have not come across any teeter-totters to try, but that looks like fun! 

Obstacles are all new to me.  The little MTBing I did before was basically fire roads and walking paths in the woods.  I've only been out 3 times that I've had anything more difficult to try.  

Mind over matter, right?  When you're not in the right frame of mind, nothing comes together right.  Just like with skiing.  My biggest problem is definitely over-thinking.  The stuff that threw me the first time I tried it, was immensely easier when I didn't think it through as much the 2nd time.  But after I fell over and hurt myself, I got really cautious again.  

That fear, anticipation of what it will feel like _if_ you hurt yourself - it's a powerful thing.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I've never tried a teeter totter, but I might give that one a shot.  I've seen pictures of some really big ones that I wouldn't even consider.  I'm still a pretty big wuss when it comes to obstacles, bridges in particular. * I don't like em and I would have avoided that roller coaster one that you posted too.*  I need to get more confidence in my balance...


I really wanted to get that voice out of my head, but I just had to take the bail out option and do the flat bridge.  






There were two skinny bridges that I couldn't do, either.  THOSE I would have done a couple months ago but, for some reason I just can't shake it out now.


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2008)

Draw me an 12" wide path with some chalk on the road and I could likely ride it a hundred times without crossing a line. Put me in front of a 24" wide bridge 24" off the ground and I freak. What's that about? :-?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> Draw me an 12" wide path with some chalk on the road and I could likely ride it a hundred times without crossing a line. Put me in front of a 24" wide bridge 24" off the ground and I freak. What's that about? :-?



You're a scared wuss like me, that's what that's about. 

I know for me it's the fear of falling off said bridge.  I know that if I'm riding on the ground that if I bobble I have a pretty good chance of catching myself.  On the bridge, if you mess up, you have a pretty good chance of falling into whatever the bridge is crossing.  It's that fear that screws me up.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> Draw me an 12" wide path with some chalk on the road and I could likely ride it a hundred times without crossing a line. Put me in front of a 24" wide bridge 24" off the ground and I freak. What's that about? :-?



+1, that damn bridge after the washed out downhill got me last night(walked it) after nearly going off the side of it last time.


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> You're a scared wuss like me, that's what that's about.
> 
> I know for me it's the fear of falling off said bridge.  I know that if I'm riding on the ground that if I bobble I have a pretty good chance of catching myself.  On the bridge, if you mess up, you have a pretty good chance of falling into whatever the bridge is crossing.  It's that fear that screws me up.



Thanks Captain Obvious. But seriously, how likely is it that you will need to step out and catch yourself on a path on the ground?



o3jeff said:


> +1, that damn bridge after the washed out downhill got me last night(walked it) after nearly going off the side of it last time.



And lemme guess. You were worrying about crossing it the whole time down to it, right?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 4, 2008)

I actually walked down it after watching Tim just about cut another butt crack in Brian with his tire when Brian went off course.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 4, 2008)

To give a perspective of the teeter totter set up in the Youtube above, Here is a still of the skinny after the teeter totter.  They are adding obstacles on a project that is not completed yet.
The skinny is ramped up with a clay/dirt approach, with two clay/dirt bail outs.





This is VG's husband riding the big log.  Again, I took the bail out 
When will I get my mind wrapped around doing these?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 4, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> To give a perspective of the teeter totter set up in the Youtube above, Here is a still of the skinny after the teeter totter.  They are adding obstacles on a project that is not completed yet.
> The skinny is ramped up with a clay/dirt approach, with two clay/dirt bail outs.
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't have tried that second log either, might have attempted the first skinny though...  I really am a big wuss. 

Looks like a cool place to ride though.


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> To give a perspective of the teeter totter set up in the Youtube above, Here is a still of the skinny after the teeter totter.  They are adding obstacles on a project that is not completed yet.
> The skinny is ramped up with a clay/dirt approach, with two clay/dirt bail outs.
> 
> 
> ...



I missed the YT vid it your initial thread. I might have tried that teeter totter. I have pretty decent balance on the bike (I think, for a newb) and it seems like there is definitely some speed control required there.

That log ride looks doable too with the nice soft grass to crash into. But looking a pics with a slight buzz is a million miles away from actually being out there. I can see why MR. evil is rocking the platforms lately. I think the "trapped" feeling us newbs get from the clipless pedals might add to the fear factor...


----------



## severine (Aug 5, 2008)

Makes me wonder if I'm making the right move going clipless and ditching the platforms.  

Very cool obstacles, Trekchick!  I have not come across stuff like that yet but as I progress, I'd really like to try more.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 5, 2008)

severine said:


> Makes me wonder if I'm making the right move going clipless and ditching the platforms.
> 
> Very cool obstacles, Trekchick!  I have not come across stuff like that yet but as I progress, I'd really like to try more.


Clipless is fine, but you unclip before approaching stuff that you're tentative about.  Carrie, I think you'd love riding that area with us.  There is a ton of natural terrain and swoops, with a few obstacle sections thrown in.   All obstacles are an option, not mandatory.  WHEW!


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 5, 2008)

severine said:


> Makes me wonder if I'm making the right move going clipless and ditching the platforms.
> 
> Very cool obstacles, Trekchick!  I have not come across stuff like that yet but as I progress, I'd really like to try more.



Well I have ridden clipless for almost 10 years. Just recently I decided to give platforms a try and I am loving them! Randi has seen how much fun I am having with them she is getting a set to play around with. I feel like a kid again riding a BMX. Now there is a huge difference between good platforms and the crappy stock ones that come on bikes. Mine are super grippy. Yesterday I went over the bars on a log pile but I was able to basicly jump over the bars and land on my feet becuase I was not clipped in. Sunday night I cleaned several technical rock race decents (that no one else even tried:wink in part to the added confidence the platforms have given me. Truth be told I probably would have done them with clipless too.

Now if you want to ride clipless becuase you feel it will make you a better rider then go for it. But don't rush into it just becuase it is what everyone else does.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 5, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I actually walked down it after watching Tim just about cut another butt crack in Brian with his tire when Brian went off course.



It's not fualt he laid on the brakes like an old woman..... Actually that washed out DH was really sketchy. There is a huge rut in the middle of the lower half with about 10" of rocky uneven trail on either side of the rut and a very steep hill to one side of the trail. I am still not sure how I cleaned that section. When I stopped on the other side of the bridge my heart was really racing. It took a good 10 minutes for it to slow down.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 5, 2008)

Randi and I decided that we are going to build some practice obsticles in the back yard. So far I have a couple of things in mind. First is going to be a small 8 to 10" wide ladder platforms about 6 to 8" off the ground in (2) 8'-0" sections. Where the two section meet there will be a slight angle. I am going to make them so they can be raised higher at a latter date. I am also going to make a small ladder drop. Someting that I can adjust the height on as we progress. I am ok with small drops if I have some room to get some momentum. But when I have very little room and I have to really use my upper body to pull up and pedal hard to wheely bad things happen. I always pull to much with one side of my body, not enough with the other side and well crash. 

I will be making a home depot run tonight or tommorrow. I will take some pictures as I get the first thing built.


----------



## severine (Aug 5, 2008)

I can't wait to see the results of that, Tim!  Sounds very cool!

As for the clipless pedals, I want to use them because I do feel it will improve my performance.  There have been many times when trying to do stuff that Brian had no problems with that my feet slipped off the pedals or I felt I wasn't having an efficient enough movement... both of which would be helped by clipping in.  Still have to get the shoes....


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 5, 2008)

severine said:


> I can't wait to see the results of that, Tim!  Sounds very cool!
> 
> As for the clipless pedals, I want to use them because I do feel it will improve my performance.  There have been many times when trying to do stuff that Brian had no problems with that my feet slipped off the pedals or I felt I wasn't having an efficient enough movement... both of which would be helped by clipping in.  Still have to get the shoes....



Your feet are slipping off becuase you have some cheesy plastic platforms that come stocks on most mid to low end mountain bikes. My platforms have metal pins in them the dig into the soles of my shoes.....they are very grippy. I have to take my foot off the pedal to adjust my foot position, my feet do not slip off. No doubt that clipless pedals are more efficient, but they are not magically going to make you a better rider. Brain is not clearing these sections you are having issues with becuase he has clipless pedals. Its becuase he has more experience. There is nothing that I can get up riding clipless that i cannot get up riding platforms. But over the course of a ride I probably burn more energy using platforms that if I used clipless so that is one draw back to platforms. I am riding platforms now becuase while using them I feel more confident in pushing my boundries.


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 5, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Your feet are slipping off becuase you have some cheesy plastic platforms that come stocks on most mid to low end mountain bikes. My platforms have metal pins in them the dig into the soles of my shoes.....they are very grippy. I have to take my foot off the pedal to adjust my foot position, my feet do not slip off. No doubt that clipless pedals are more efficient, but they are not magically going to make you a better rider. Brain is not clearing these sections you are having issues with becuase he has clipless pedals. Its becuase he has more experience. There is nothing that I can get up riding clipless that i cannot get up riding platforms. But over the course of a ride I probably burn more energy using platforms that if I used clipless so that is one draw back to platforms. I am riding platforms now becuase while using them I feel more confident in pushing my boundries.



I agree. When I went clipless the only improvement I found was that they made it easier to climb hills (pushing + pulling) and they only did so when I wasn't being a lazy ass and actually pulled up on rotations. My overall ability has improved because every ride I try newer and harder things. To be honest, I lost a bit of confidence when I switched to clipless and on my first ride out at the ridge my bike and I almost went over a nice steep cliff and I couldn't clip out. That'll wake you up quickly. 

If you are going to go clipless I'd recommend riding around your neighborhood and simply practicing clipping in and out for a while before you try them on the trails and panic at the wrong moment. I also had the "slip 'n stab" problem with my original platforms that came stock with my bike but, as Timmy said, it's because they were cheesy Kmart specials that just needed to get chucked. 

The one good thing about clipless is that I did something stupid to my leg a couple weeks ago (i.e. endoed at WH rez and landed on a nice and sharp rock) and it still hurts to walk (or touch, or do anything else). So at Nass yesterday I was able to clip out on the left and let that leg ride while I used the right to do most of the work (MUCH easier done with a push + pull cycle vs. a pull only rotation). Then again, the whole problem I had at the start of the Nass ride was because I was too caught up in thinking, "holy shit there are a ton of trees in my way, am I gonna be able to clip out in time?" So, in the end, they did me as much damage as they did good.

Hijacked. Srry. 

As far as obstacles are concerned, my biggest obstacle is most definately that frikkin' chail link bridge at the area. I scooted over that thing on my butt last time. Maybe...someday.... :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 6, 2008)

No apologies necessary for hijack, this is quite on topic.

I notice the clipless pedals help with bunny hops, down hills, and hill climbs.  
The only time I tend to unclip(at leas one foot) is when I'm trying a new obstacle.
In the long run clipless pedals lend toward better balance, which should help with skinnies and bridges in the long run.


----------



## severine (Aug 6, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> YNo doubt that clipless pedals are more efficient, but they are not magically going to make you a better rider. Brain is not clearing these sections you are having issues with becuase he has clipless pedals. Its becuase he has more experience.


Yes, I am aware of this.  (And yes, I know I have cheesy platforms.)  Like I said, it's the lack of efficiency at times that's annoying me (mainly uphills, as described already by your beautiful wife).



MRGisevil said:


> If you are going to go clipless I'd recommend riding around your neighborhood and simply practicing clipping in and out for a while before you try them on the trails and panic at the wrong moment. I also had the "slip 'n stab" problem with my original platforms that came stock with my bike but, as Timmy said, it's because they were cheesy Kmart specials that just needed to get chucked.


Excellent advice!  My FIL recommended the same when Brian switched (and also predicted that he would likely topple over at least once on the trail while getting used to them :lol.

It's a difficult situation in that I'd like to try clipless, but that requires the additional investment of shoes... and if I don't like it and decide I want better platforms instead, that's more money spent.  Decisions, decisions!

Trekchick - Thanks for your insight on the clipless debate!  Definitely helpful!


----------



## Marc (Aug 6, 2008)

I've definitely had moments on tough downhills where clipless have helped hold my feet in where I would've been off the pedals had I been on platforms.

Yes, it's true, a lot downhillers use platforms... they also have like 10" of front and rear travel.  I think clipless comes in very handy not just for pedaling efficiency, but if you're riding a more XC oriented bike with limited and harsh suspension on real rough and fast terrain, where you're more likely to get bounced around and what not.  Also, I've seen some pretty nasty bear traps resulting from aggressive cage platforms.


----------



## Marc (Aug 6, 2008)

I also predict within a season or two, if everyone continues riding regularly, all this apprehensive talk about obstacles and balance stunts and what not will become a thing of the past, similar to how when a large portion of the members here learned how to confindently ski moguls.


----------



## severine (Aug 6, 2008)

Excellent point Marc.  Most of you are riding full suspension rigs.  Mine is a hardtail - I am the suspension.

As for the discussion in the next season or two, you have to figure there will always be some new blood here... but the discussion will likely be less oriented in this area, at least not for the bulk of discussion.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 6, 2008)

Severine, or anyone new to clipless.
Make sure the clips are adjusted quite loose until you get used to them
Practice in your comfort zone and try to remember to stop in soft, grassy areas.
Don't be afraid to keep one foot unclipped until you get used to it.


----------



## severine (Aug 6, 2008)

You mean I shouldn't stop where I'll topple over onto logs?  Geez, I'm already doing that with platforms.  :dunce:  

:lol:

Didn't know you could keep one foot unclipped.  Good idea.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 6, 2008)

Severine, are you going use SPD pedals or Eggbeaters.  SPDs are way easier to get used to at first since they take less foot twist to get out of.  IMO, SPDs are better for dicking around on obsticles and anything you need to get in and out of the pedal a lot.  Eggbeaters are better for muddy, DH, and XC riding.


----------



## severine (Aug 6, 2008)

They're SPD pedals (thanks to Tim).


----------



## Greg (Aug 6, 2008)

Marc said:


> I also predict within a season or two, if everyone continues riding regularly, all this apprehensive talk about obstacles and balance stunts and what not will become a thing of the past, similar to how when a large portion of the members here learned how to confindently ski moguls.



Great point. I think Brian, Jeff and I have improved a lot on the MTBs this summer. There was a silly little downhill that we all stopped and oogled over the first time. Now we just barrel down it and launch off the ramp at the bottom where you can catch a rad 8-10" of air. 

Seriously though, I can probably think of ten other "obstacles" that used to freak us all out. Pretty much cake now.



Trekchick said:


> Severine, or anyone new to clipless.
> Make sure the clips are adjusted quite loose until you get used to them
> Practice in your comfort zone and try to remember to stop in soft, grassy areas.
> Don't be afraid to keep one foot unclipped until you get used to it.





severine said:


> Didn't know you could keep one foot unclipped.  Good idea.





severine said:


> They're SPD pedals (thanks to Tim).



Yep - dial back the release tension and you might be surprised how easily you could unclip. On my first ride with clipless, I had them at the factory setting which was about half-way. I crashed miserably that day. Brian will get you set up. And yeah, I ride some areas unclipped from time to time, but that was easier on my hybrid pedals (clipless with a cage around them). Not as simple on a true clipless pedal. Mostly my riding unclipped is after coming from a start when I can't get the second pedal engaged right away. I'll then clip in when the terrain is more suitable to do so.

One thing about obstacles and rough terrain. More often than not speed is your friend, even on a hardtail. Hitting technical stuff while on the middle chainring usually results in me clearing things easier than spinning the crank a million miles an hour on the granny gear. I've been riding on the small ring less and less. As my leg strength and endurance have improved doing so even on bigger climbs makes easy climbs in the granny a bit more challenging. Plus I'm riding faster overall. With that said, I can see the appeal of a single speed, not that I have any interest or plans for trying it.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> Great point. I think Brian, Jeff and I have improved a lot on the MTBs this summer. There was a silly little downhill that we all stopped and oogled over the first time. Now we just barrel down it and launch off the ramp at the bottom where you can catch a rad 8-10" of air.
> 
> Seriously though, I can probably think of ten other "obstacles" that used to freak us all out. Pretty much cake now.
> 
> ...




My SPDs are set at the maximum release setting, but they are so old and worn down I have no idea how this would compare to a new pair.  My guess is probably around halfway.

And yeah the middle gear is your friend.  Finally after a ton of heckling one of the guys I ride with convinced my to just ride in the middle ring unless your legs are completely cooked.  After about four more hours of riding I have only gone into the granny gear once.  Speed is definitely your friend on technical climbs.  One thing I started doing now is getting as much speed as possible in the flats.  So many of the climbs in Lynn Woods are so short (but super technical) that if you get enough speed in the flats you barely need to pedal on the uphill.  Saves so much energy it is ridiculous.  Darn biking is fun, I think I'm going to go out in the pouring rain in a few minutes.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 6, 2008)

One more tip.
Make sure your seat is adjusted high enough.
If you "twist" to unclip while your seat is too  low, it may cause added torque on your knee.
Higher seat position is not ideal for down hills, but is great for most everything else, and is tons better for your knees.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 6, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> One more tip.
> Make sure your seat is adjusted high enough.
> If you "twist" to unclip while your seat is too  low, it may cause added torque on your knee.
> Higher seat position is not ideal for down hills, but is great for most everything else, and is tons better for your knees.



That is why you get one of these
http://wheelworld.com/itemdetails.cfm?id=5815

The best thing I have ever purchased for a bike.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 6, 2008)

severine said:


> You mean I shouldn't stop where I'll topple over onto logs?  Geez, I'm already doing that with platforms.  :dunce:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Didn't know you could keep one foot unclipped.  Good idea.



I wouldn't recomend riding with one foot unclipped on the pedals that I gave you. They are very small and it is very hard to keep your foot on them when not clipped in. If you want the freedom to ride with one foot unclipped get some of the clipless pedals that have a small platform around them like these
http://www.spadout.com/p/shimano-pd-m424-pedals/

These are also good for re-starting in rocky sections. It is easy to get the first foot clipped in becuase your not moving. But once moving it can be hard getting the 2nd floot clipped in. These give you a platform you can pedal with until you find a smoother spot to clip in on. 

I also wanted to point out that aot of people complain the SPD pedals can cuase knee pain. If you do find your knees bugging you after switching to the SPD's you can switch to either Eggbeater style pedals or Time Atac's. Both of those styles of clipless pedals allow for more freesdom for your foot to move (also called float) and are easier on the knees. I switched from years of riding SPD's to a pedal with an Eggbeater style clip this year and my knees were much happier for the change. As for shoes, I recomend mountain bike specific shoes. These are more like a hiking boots / shoes. The will have a softer rubber sole and also have tread. They make hike-a-bike stuff much easier. They are also easier on the knees than the rigid soled road style shoes many people wear for MTB.


Tim


----------



## Greg (Aug 6, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I wouldn't recomend riding with one foot unclipped on the pedals that I gave you. They are very small and it is very hard to keep your foot on them when not clipped in. If you want the freedom to ride with one foot unclipped get some of the clipless pedals that have a small platform around them like these
> http://www.spadout.com/p/shimano-pd-m424-pedals/
> 
> These are also good for re-starting in rocky sections. It is easy to get the first foot clipped in becuase your not moving. But once moving it can be hard getting the 2nd floot clipped in. These give you a platform you can pedal with until you find a smoother spot to clip in on.



Those hybrid pedals are what Jeff and I started out on. There definitely is some additional real estate with them to pedal unclipped, but it is doable on my M505s. The clipless component on the M424 is elevated quite a bit off the cage so you end up balancing on it anyway, but if you slip off unclipped that cage can catch you which like you mention can help starting out. The mechanism feels identical. Carrie - if you already have clipless, try them out a few times before investing in a hybrid pedal. You might find you don't even need it. Or you might discover you hate clipless all together. Either way there's no additional money out of your pocket to find out. Some of the reviews on the M424 on MTBR are unfavorable. A lot of comments about the cage exploding and breaking off. I never had a problem with them, but the resin is pretty tweaked.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 6, 2008)

Do any of you guys do those wicked gap jumps on mountain bikes I see on youtube??


----------



## Greg (Aug 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Do any of you guys do those wicked gap jumps on mountain bikes I see on youtube??



I've been riding less than three months...

I really have no interest in doing any of that freeride stuff. I'm strictly an XC guy.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 6, 2008)

awf170 said:


> My SPDs are set at the maximum release setting, but they are so old and worn down I have no idea how this would compare to a new pair.  My guess is probably around halfway.


So you have it set loose? Watch out when they might get unclipped mid air... kinda scary and bad for the balls. Will happen more when your cleats start wearing out.



MR. evil said:


> I wouldn't recomend riding with one foot unclipped on the pedals that I gave you. They are very small and it is very hard to keep your foot on them when not clipped in. If you want the freedom to ride with one foot unclipped get some of the clipless pedals that have a small platform around them like these
> http://www.spadout.com/p/shimano-pd-m424-pedals/


+1
Its hard to keep your foot on those, no way to stop it from slipping. I would especially not want to be unclipped during tough sections. 

I had some 424s... and just like Greg mentioned, the platform around it doesn't really help since you're still balanced on the metal part. Maybe it helps a little, but IMO not worth it.
I haven't tried ATACs or Eggbeaters but sounds like I might have to.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 6, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> I haven't tried ATACs or Eggbeaters but sounds like I might have to.



Before my recent switch to platforms I was riding a pair of Crank Brother Acis 1's (egg beater style) and really liked them. They took several weeks to get used to coming from years on SPD's. I also really like how the egg beaters shed mud. I have also never heard anyone complain about the Time Atac's.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 6, 2008)

Marc, Gap jumps are freaky!!! 

This is video of the log skinny that I posted the still of earlier in this thread.
What I noticed is that, even though the log is significantly wide, there is still a well,...........freak out factor.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 6, 2008)

That's less of a skinny, more of a fatty...


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 6, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> That's less of a skinny, more of a fatty...



Where have I heard that before? :lol:


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 6, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Where have I heard that before? :lol:


Girls night out at the Banana Hammock?


----------



## eatskisleep (Aug 7, 2008)

I like stunts.


----------



## severine (Aug 7, 2008)

Now that's a cool one!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 8, 2008)

In the interest of getting some back yard practice stuff in motion, especially with M R evil's interest, I went to my girl friends house to take pics of her son's back yard project.
Much to my dismay, much of his stuff has been dismantled as he is getting new ideas and new "stuff".  Most of this was inspired by a huge storm that blew some trees down, and a dad that finally gave him permission to use the chain saw unassisted. Did I say, this is not a normal kid?

His old teeter totter with a new log under it, which will be placed after he tweeks it a bit.





His jump that used to be part of two jumps with a skinny between.  Mom made him take out one of the jumps because he took out the skinny plank to actually jump it, and landed in the face of jump #2 and broke his arm. 





New log run, still in development.





Tree Section with log obstacle





Two jump options, Right, more of a kicker, Left lands on a table top style landing area





He had a rock garden but he dug them all up so he can make it BIGGER!
I'll take more pics later.
Hopefully some while he's home and riding it.
Does this give you ideas?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 8, 2008)

We found a log run the other night and almost killed ourselves. It was getting dark and couldn't really see too well and we were pedaling at a pretty good pace and all of a sudden there it was and just about went otb.


----------

